

How Can Programming Ability Be Used to Help People in Poverty - DanielN
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/47558/how-can-programming-ability-be-used-to-help-people-in-poverty

======
tst
Start a company and create jobs

Edit: Even if you can't hire poor people, you probably will need services from
them, like cleaning for your buildings, construction of them, etc. It is more
about the implying effects than the direct effects.

~~~
DanielN
Hm. I don't mean to start a political argument but I'm not sure I agree with
this sentiment. I completely see how starting a company can be justified as
helping people by providing jobs. But I don't know how reasonable it is to say
that starting a tech company will help impoverished people.

